# Team USA Basketball Thread



## Wade2Bosh

Since the games are about to start tonight, I thought I'd make a thread where we can discuss all things Team USA, the Olympic basketball games and obviously Dwyane Wade.

Here are the Olympics Preliminary Round Pool groups. The top 4 teams of each group advance

*GROUP A* 
Argentina 
Australia 
Croatia 
Iran 
Lithuania 
Russia 

*GROUP B* 
Angola
China
Germany
Greece
Spain
USA

*Team USA Olympic 1st Rd. Schedule*
*US vs China*.. _USA wins 101-70_.. BOXSCORE
*US vs Angola*.. _USA wins 97-76_.. BOXSCORE
*US vs Greece*.. _USA wins 92-69_.. BOXSCORE
*US vs Spain*.. _USA wins 119-82_.. BOXSCORE
*US vs Germany*.. _USA wins 106-57_.. BOXSCORE

*Quarterfinals*
*US vs Australia*.. _USA wins 116-85_.. BOXSCORE

*Semifinals*
*US vs Argentina*.. _USA wins 101-81_.. BOXSCORE

*Gold Medal Game*
*US vs Spain*.. _USA wins 118-107_.. BOXSCORE


----------



## UD40

USA vs Spain = a must see game.

CP3 vs Ricky Rubio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yeah, we've been hearing about Rubio for years now. I'm looking forward to watching him play.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game vs Canada is about to start.

Wade might be starting


> With James nursing a sore ankle, Krzyzewski said he was 95 percent certain that James would sit out Friday night and be replaced in the starting lineup by Dwyane Wade. The other likely starters are Dwight Howard, Kobe Bryant, Anthony and Jason Kidd.


http://sports.espn.go.com/oly/olybb...eview-080725&campaign=rss&source=NBAHeadlines


----------



## myst

Was about to say that


----------



## myst

wade playing SF


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Nice start from DWade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Joel looking very active early too. He hit a nice shot over Howard for their 1st basket.


----------



## Smithian

Carmelo Anthony will probably be our best player again.


----------



## Smithian

**** Kobe!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Crazy shot by Kobe


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That's a layup for Redd.


----------



## myst

Wade checking back in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade's looking real good so far.

12pts on 4-4 shooting and 3-3 from the line


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Keep us updated on Wade thanks. And Joel if you want.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Holy ****. Warren Buffett and Bill Gates are at the game as guests of LEbron. Talk about good friends to have :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

60-35 USA

Nothing too spectacular yet they're still blowing them out.


----------



## -mihkel-

Yeah, Wade's looking pretty good, had a nice dunk, is shooting well n'stuff.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Sounds like Wade and Joel are both playing great so far.

Btw can someone let me know what this was: luther talked about Wade using a fake and then getting the ball back and a dunk or something..? Anyone know what I'm talking about?


----------



## Jace

Yeah he pump faked like he was gonna shoot a 3, gave it up cross-court, then got it back on a cut to the basket along the baseline. It looked like he couldve gone up higher, but was a little tentative going inside. He still looks very cautious.


----------



## Wade County

Sounds like D-wizzle and Jant are tearing it :laugh:


----------



## -33-

Joel just blocked Melo


----------



## NewAgeBaller

MB30 said:


> Sounds like D-wizzle and Jant are tearing it :laugh:


I had to think for like a minute to figure out who this 'Jant' was.. :laugh:

Joel blocked Melo?? Sick.


----------



## Wade County

Well someone had to come up with a nickname for him! :laugh:

Anyone got up to date stats on both teams?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

What a pass by CP3


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wow, what a move by CP3. And awesome layup by DWill right before


----------



## -mihkel-

USA is D O M I N A T I N G! Up by 39 or smth...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Kidd to Melo to Bosh for the sweet dunk.

Wade with the steal and windmill dunk!


----------



## -mihkel-

That was some cross-court touch-pass by Kidd :eek8:

And a nice windmill by Wade!


----------



## myst

"Dwyane Wade is officially back!"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yes he is :yes:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That international 3 is a layup for Redd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game over. USA wins 120-65

Wade, Redd, and Melo led the way with 20 each.

Kobe had 17, I think. A bunch of others scored in double figures too.

And all this without Lebron.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Hm, i can't blame you guys for confusing mihkel as being me earlier. I'm starting to do it too.. And instead of just checking the name or sig, I keep reading it again thinking "I don't remember writing that.."

:no:


----------



## Jace

I jumped out of my seat when I saw the replay of the Wade windmill. He got his head about as high as Ive ever seen it on a dunk. He also hit a couple nice mid-range Js towards the end. He looks like he's still working his way into optimum shape, but I'd say this is probably the best he's looked since the shoulder injury.


----------



## Smithian

Joel survived. If he can survive like that for us against the Chris Bosh's and Dwight Howards of the world for us like that, very good role player for us.


----------



## Jace

That rebound he had inbetween and over Boozer and Melo was ridic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's the Kidd to Melo to Bosh dunk and Wade's windmill

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/hR_9KAZSSAs&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/hR_9KAZSSAs&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Flash is the Future

Yay! :banana:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade did indeed look good, that's very good to see. Can't wait to see us rock everyone else and take home the medal


----------



## Smithian

Joel had a beautiful block on Dwight Howard which was called a foul to start the second half. It looked like the one Ben Wallace put on Shaq back in the 2006 playoffs that left Shaq laying on the ground.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade sharp in return, helps Americans rout Canada


> LAS VEGAS -- Mike Krzyzewski wanted Dwyane Wade on the U.S. team, just in case something ever happened to Kobe Bryant or LeBron James.
> 
> With James out Friday night, Wade proved he is definitely back.
> 
> Wade stepped into the starting lineup and scored 20 points in his first action in more than four months, and the United States beat Canada 120-65 in the opener of its exhibition schedule.
> 
> "D-Wade is a warrior to anybody who knows him. He's been rehabbing and he's been working out probably more than anybody, just trying to get back in shape," point guard Chris Paul said. "That's D-Wade. We see it every day in practice and you saw it tonight, that he's back. When he's aggressive like that, we're a dangerous team."
> 
> James, the NBA's leading scorer, missed the game because of a mildly sprained right ankle, but the Americans have plenty of offense without him. Carmelo Anthony and Michael Redd also finished with 20 points, and Bryant added 15.
> 
> The Americans made 16 of their first 20 shots and ended at 65.7 percent (44-of-67), getting plenty of layups and dunks at a sold out Thomas & Mack Center in their lone game on home soil before completing their Olympic preparations in China.
> 
> Canadian coach Leo Rautins called the Americans "obviously the most talented team, without a question, in the world."
> 
> Wade was the sixth man on the Americans' bronze medal team in the 2006 world championships, but sat out last summer following knee surgery. His left knee continued to bother him, so the Miami Heat shut down their star for the season early in March.
> 
> He resumed working out in Chicago in time to prove to USA Basketball managing director Jerry Colangelo that he was healthy enough to be picked for the team headed to Beijing. Krzyzewski said Wade's strong play has been the most pleasant surprise of practice this week, and Wade said he feels healthier than he did two years ago, when he was bothered by wrist and knee pain after leading Miami to the NBA title.
> 
> Wade had no doubt he would play well in his first game since March 8.
> 
> "I put in the work," he said. "I've been in the gym since May."
> 
> Wade made a 3-pointer in the opening minutes and had no trouble driving to the basket, hitting his first five shots. He threw down a dunk to put the Americans over the century mark with 7:25 remaining in the game, and finished 7-of-10.
> 
> "He's healthy," said Bryant, adding that he sometimes shows up in the gym for a morning workout to find Wade already there. "That's the most important thing for Dwyane is that he's healthy."


----------



## sknydave

Wade is looking gooood

and I like what I saw from Anthony!


----------



## Adam

Does anybody else get the feeling that Joel can be our Ike Austin this year? I mean in terms of providing a spark off the bench and becoming a solid rotation player in the NBA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here are some highlights plus interviews with Wade and Melo from after the game

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/fAvWu8kRB9E&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/fAvWu8kRB9E&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller

wow W2M can you get any more annoying.. :azdaja:

I found that Wade windmill dunk on youtube earlier, just moments before it happened, so I copied the embed link and come to find you've posted it just a minute ago.. Then, the same thing happens with your above video - I had the embed link ready and everything drlsgn;snkhnr;!!

You truly are the Matrix.. :worthy:


----------



## Ben

Great to see Wade playing well and looks like he could be back to an old Wade that we like to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

NewAgeBaller said:


> wow W2M can you get any more annoying.. :azdaja:
> 
> I found that Wade windmill dunk on youtube earlier, just moments before it happened, so I copied the embed link and come to find you've posted it just a minute ago.. Then, the same thing happens with your above video - I had the embed link ready and everything drlsgn;snkhnr;!!
> 
> You truly are the Matrix.. :worthy:


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's more HD highlights of the game

Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Another good thing was you could tell Wade was a lot more committed on defense. I know it's hard to stay motivated in a 82 game season on a team where your the best player but man I wish he'd focus like he did yesterday with his D. Although I do aknowledge it's hard to do that game in and game out when you got all the offensive pressure on you to.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^I noticed that too. He was fighting through screens and even forced a 5 second rule cause he stuck to his guy on an inbound pass that was trying to shake him off screens but couldnt.

Team USA's main focus. Being around Kobe and Kidd will no doubt help him learn so much on the defensive side. But it does help that in international ball, they're allowed to be much more physical.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Matrix said:


> ^I noticed that too. He was fighting through screens and even forced a 5 second rule cause he stuck to his guy on an inbound pass that was trying to shake him off screens but couldnt.
> 
> Team USA's main focus. Being around Kobe and Kidd will no doubt help him learn so much on the defensive side. But it does help that in international ball, they're allowed to be much more physical.


Which I like, I don't like all these handcheck rules in the NBA


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yea I like how the last night's game was called, in terms of handchecking, slight bumps, etc not being called.

For example, the play where Wade got the ball baseline and jumped up into the defender and fell to the ground but didn't get the call - I'd like it to be more like that in the NBA, its more physical and there isn't so much stoppage at contact. Its too easy to throw your body into someone and "draw the foul". Though Wade is a master of drawing/creating contact, so I'm not sure I should be complaining about this but anyway..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's Wade's new Olympic Diary


> *Dwyane Wade's Olympic diary: Heading to China*
> 
> LAS VEGAS — Hey, welcome back to inside the mind of Dwyane Wade. It's time to get real as Monday we head to China to begin our march to the gold medal. I can't wait. I was part of the Olympic team in 2004. It was after my rookie season and myself, Carmelo Anthony, Carlos Boozer and LeBron (James) really didn't play much. Being on a losing team and not being able to help much kind of tainted us. But it was great experience.
> 
> We've been committed to this team for the last four years, and we have the ultimate team. We have an experienced point guard in Jason (Kidd) who has already won a gold medal. We have the most talented player in the NBA, Kobe Bryant, then we have LeBron, who is right, we are going to win the gold medal. And don't forget big Dwight Howard and one of the best point guards in the world in Chris Paul.
> 
> The list goes on and on. ... This is something we've been waiting on for four years. As the slogan says "Amazing Awaits."
> 
> Everyone is pulling for us. I ran into Denzel Washington in Vegas and he was talking about the Olympics. You know he's got game.
> 
> For those of you who haven't checked out my latest video from Vegas, you're missing my new look. I've cut all my hair off. I've gone bald for the simple fact that I'm focused solely on basketball. I'm not concerning myself with waking up in the morning, brushing my hair trying to look pretty. I'm really focused on playing and bringing home the gold. Also, in China I'm not letting anybody cut my hair. If you're not my barber, it's not happening. The bald look will last me the next 30 days.
> 
> My head looks good, but my body feels even better. I've pushed my body past its limits to get ready. Since I had the problems with my knee, I've had to get my quads, my hamstring and everything around my knee stronger to take the pressure off the tendon. Since we left Vegas last month, I've been back in the gym five days a week from 9 to 2.
> 
> I did take some time to team up with Alonzo Mourning for Zo's Summer Groove back in Miami. Our foundations, Alonzo Mourning Charities and Wade's World Foundation, share the same vision. There was no point in competing against each other in the same city. The event has been so successful over the years, and I can continue to learn under him for many years. It was a lot of fun, Queen Latifah did her thing, Chris Tucker performed. I even danced at the All-Star Game we had. Or least tried to do the Wu-Tang dance. I think there is a video clip of it somewhere. But it was for the kids, so it was worth all the jokes.
> 
> When I get back with my gold medal, I'm going on an Olympic tour, hitting all the hot cities doing Olympic parties. On Sept. 5-6, in Chicago we're going to hold a similar event to what we just did in Miami. The main thing will be a skating party to curb "Gun Violence." But more to come on that.
> 
> The next time you get Inside the Mind of Dwyane Wade I'll be in China putting in more work to bring home the gold.


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's Wade's video blog. Cameo appearances from Lebron and Denzel Washington. Has some nice words about Kobe too

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=207187&cl=9020036&ch=6527422&src=sports


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Team USA plays Turkey at 8AM ET. With Lebron back, Wade will come off the bench as a 6th man.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade2Matrix said:


> Team USA plays Turkey at 8AM ET. With Lebron back, Wade will come off the bench as a 6th man.


Can't wait...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

31-30 USA at the end of 1

The US has to pick up the defense.

Wade came off the bench. He has 6 points.

Melo is our leading scorer with 11.

Hedo isnt playing for Turkey.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Thanks, do you know if its on ESPN?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Espn2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

54-37 USA at the half

Much better 2nd quarter for the US. We outscored Turkey 23-7

Chris Paul needs to start at PG.

Wade didnt play much in the 2nd qtr but in the 1st he looked very quick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

87-59 US at the end of 3

Turkey is worn out and the US are putting up highlight after highlight


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA wins 114-82

Lebron had 20
Melo had 17
Dwight had 15

Wade had 13, including a sick dunk in the 4th.

Next game is tomorrow at the same time, vs Lithuania. That should be our 1st big challenge.

This game vs Turkey will be replayed tonight at 8pm ET on ESPN2


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here are highlights of the game against Turkey. It includes Wade's sick dunk in the 4th qtr.

http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband...d=2491555&brand=null&videoId=3512713&n8pe6c=2


----------



## -33-

Wade is definitely back to close to 100%...the explosion he's showing on Team USA was NEVER seen probably since his injury vs. Houston after the all-star break over a year ago.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Man, I thought the game was tomorrow for some freaking reason, i thought it was tomorrow morning!!! I even swithced my work schedule this week so i'd be off firday morning..WOW am i mad.. Aw well, atleast they do replay it tonight so i can watch it, although now i know the results (not that i didnt expect USA to crush anyway)..BTW thans for ruining it for me W2M! J/k..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Well you made a good choice cause tomorrow morning we play Lithuania which should be our toughest matchup yet


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Oh so we do have a game tomorrow..GOOD! man I'm still upset i missed the game, idk whats worng with me i thought i had the schedule down!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

For future reference, the schedule for the exhibition games and Olympics is on the opening post 

Here's the official box score from the game with Turkey

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2008/08_msnt_exh_02_box.pdf


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Coach K on Wade



> Dwyane he was out for 6 months, getting him there a couple of minutes. I thought Dwayne he was sensational tonight. He was really good and gave us a huge lift.


Here's Wade's thoughts on the game


> *Talk about the defense of the team.*
> 
> That’s one thing that we love. We love defense as a team because we have a lot of guys who can get at it defensively, cause some havoc and make a lot of plays. Our best offense is off our defense. The main thing we have to continue to get better at is rebounding. Once we do that and get our steals and play solid and rebound the ball and still know that we can get out and score the ball, we’re going to be that much better.
> 
> *Where did you get those hops tonight? You were skying tonight.*
> 
> I don’t know where they came from. You know, it was game time, they just came out of nowhere. I’ve been working real hard to get my explosiveness back and I think now I jumpo as high as I have in a long time.
> 
> *What did you think of the game tonight?*
> 
> I thought it was a good game overall. We came out in the first quarter and pressed too much. We were excited to play because we haven’t played in a while. We were going for too many steals and tht enable them to get a 30 point first quarter. But once we settled in and played some good defense and team basketball, it was good We know we can still improve and that’s what we will work on. It was good from the second through the fourth quarter.


----------



## Flash is the Future

That was a nice dunk. I don't think we've seen one in traffic like that for quite some time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

He also had a nice reverse dunk on an outet pass to him by Lebron. He looked explosive again.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

Its nice to see Wade proving that his knee was just injured and not wrecked!


----------



## Wade County

Beautiful dunk in traffic - reminiscent of the one he did on Kaman not long ago. He looks explosive out there, was this Dwyane who did the smooth up and under also?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yeah, that was him too. Here are more highlights, with all of Wade's nice plays from this game

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/oaTNcnIrrSM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/oaTNcnIrrSM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Love the US bench reaction after the Wade dunk


----------



## Wade County

Nice, thanks for that. I cant wait for the season to start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The replay of the game is about to start on ESPN2


----------



## Vivaldi

Can anyone post a vid of the wade dunk by itself?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Vivaldi said:


> Can anyone post a vid of the wade dunk by itself?


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KruSXI2oaL8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KruSXI2oaL8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I feel like wade scored more then 13


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Watched the game last night, that Wade dunk was great live. He also had a lot of other plays that got reactions like the reverse lay-up, the standing reverse dunk and the move where he lost a guy with his pull-back crossover and bounced it to Lebron inside.

W2M, what time is the Lithuania game? Preferably in Sydney Aus, but if you can't be bothered just give me the US time and I'll work it out,, thanks.


----------



## Diable

the game is live at 8AM EDT this morning or 1PM GMT.I think Sydney is GMT +10 isn't it...I guess that would be 11PM...but I'm not sure.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Thanks, I think I figured it out - I cheated and looked at the TV guide.. :biggrin:

It says 10 pm, so I'm assuming the game starts in about 2 hours 20 minutes after this post is made. Would that be right?


----------



## Jace

t-minus 2 hours 2 mins


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yep, thanks. Looking forward to the game, and I hope Lithuania doesn't hold back their roster though it'd be understandable if they did.

Man whens the NBA season start? Wade is pretty much getting what he wants so far against this weaker but more physical International competition. Looking forward to him breaking down whatever teams throw at him again. :worthy:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Great D so far by USA


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wade straight up swatted that ball


----------



## Wade2Bosh

56-39 USA at the half

The US started off strong and built a big lead off the bat. Lithuania has played a lot of zone D against the US which is great cause Turkey and Canada never really did and the US has to get use to seeing it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

"What's up step ladder!?" :laugh:

Love that commercial


----------



## Dwyane Wade

There you are W2M I thought they had put you in hibernate mode...Wade's feeling it now


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Wow wade with the windmill off the ally that was sick


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane Wade said:


> There you are W2M I thought they had put you in hibernate mode...Wade's feeling it now


:laugh: 

There's a game thread on the international board. That's where I was 

Wade was killing Lithuania. And holy **** on Wade's windmill dunk off the alley oop  

D-Wade is back :worthy:


----------



## UD40

Prince and Redd are the main shooters. In the third quarter when we began to fall apart a little bit, Kobe, LeBron and Melo were chucking the threes up, leaving their lead wide open to be cut down.


----------



## UD40

Rick Camla was just talking about how D. Wade is back, and he'll make people remember what he can do.

CP3 with the throw down!


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA wins 120-84

The game was close for about a minute into the 3rd where the US lead was cut to 9 but then it quickly ballooned to 18. Then Wade came in and just completely dominated. Hitting 3's, getting steals and just sick dunks.

:worthy:









3rd straight game Wade got the play of the game on ESPN


----------



## Jace

He keeps serving up the highlights. That windmill alley got me out of my seat. He was pissed during that little scoring tear.


----------



## Brandname

Your boy was tearing **** up this morning.


----------



## sknydave

Wade is back to being damn near impossible to stop in the open court. The only time he doesn't score is when they are able to get him to commit the offensive foul


----------



## NewAgeBaller

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/l87JWB76zDU&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/l87JWB76zDU&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Wade is backk.. :worthy:

Great to see him having fun and playing well out there.

On a negative non-related note, if I hear Fran say _"With international ball, theres always gona be 2 or 3 calls every game that leave you scratching your head"_ .. one more time..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Or the "that wont work against Greece or Spain" stuff that he always says after every bad rotation or turnover. Just want to tell him to STFU!


----------



## Brandname

Yup, Fraschilla is a terrible international basketball announcer. Bias and ignorance pervade much of his announcing.


----------



## -33-

That dunk was nasty


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I have no problem with Frchella although it seems like he loves Mello


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's Wade and Coach K's press conference from after the game

http://broadband.nba.com/cc/playa.p...onf/pc08_usab_postgame_080801.asx&video=blank



> "I’m healthy again, as healthy as I’ve been in two years and I’m excited not only about this opportunity, but I’m excited about the rest of my career because now I know what it takes and the weight room has become my best friend. Hard work has got me here,” said Wade, who made 7-of-9 shots and added four assists and three rebounds.


----------



## Wade County

It seems every game at the moment, its been just about DWade time. Anyone got his complete highlights from this game? I wanna see those threes.

That windmill alley...oh my goodness....


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's some HD highlights. They show one of his 3's plus another one of his alley oop dunks.

http://www.lakersmedia.com/?p=203


----------



## sMaK

Wade is back! This is just making me anticipate the season even more than I was before.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

On another note, he missed a really easy reverse lay-up at some point in the game.. :laugh:

But damn, remember he could barely even dunk last season?? Now he's throwing down windmills off the CP3 alley-oop zmogomdg/!! #!


----------



## Wade County

His hops werent really there all season, I think he probably dunked like 15 times last season? And they werent emphatic or anything like that. In three games hes had probably 3 of the best dunks of his career. Well, Jermaine's facial would be 1st - Garnett's facial second - what else?


----------



## Wade2Bosh

His dunk on Laettner his rookie year was awesome too.

The windmill dunk off the alley oop was sweet, but that dunk against Turkey where he weaved through traffic and then dunked it was sick

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KruSXI2oaL8


----------



## myst

My avatar, dunk on Kirilenko, and here's a pretty good mix. Number 2 in the video has to be one of his top 5

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uw3Plte6MKA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Uw3Plte6MKA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade County

Yeah Gadzuric got *****ed hard there. He did some good ones against Dallas I remember - one where he dunked on Antoine Walker. That was awesome. Laettner dunk was nice also.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The dunk on Skinner in that same games where he switched to his left hand was really good too.


----------



## Jace

No, that was a different season. The Bucks were wearing their new unis by then. Wade had 6 dunks in the first quarter, it was ridiculous. That switch-to-left one was the highlight, though.

That dunk on Duncan is one of my personal favorites. The way he splits the trap is like something sucking into a vacuum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

^Yeah, thats why I thought they both happened in the same game. Because he had all those dunks in that one.

USA vs Russia tips off 3 hours from now. That's 3am ET (5pm for the NAB and MB30 ) I'll be staying up to watch it :yes:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Wade2Matrix said:


> ^Yeah, thats why I thought they both happened in the same game. Because he had all those dunks in that one.
> 
> USA vs Russia tips off 3 hours from now. That's 3am ET (5pm for the NAB and MB30 ) I'll be staying up to watch it :yes:


You underestimate me - I looked up my TV guide today.

Thanks though, I'll be watching it but I might have to go out towards the end.. Looking forward to Wade playing well.


----------



## Jace

All of these different game times are making this a real adventure. I wish they were all 3 AM.


----------



## Vivaldi

i wake up at 3am for.....rainstorm that blocks my direc tv...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Vivaldi said:


> i wake up at 3am for.....rainstorm that blocks my direc tv...


Yeah, the regular ESPN2 isnt working but the HD ESPN2 ch. 72 is for me.

It hasnt rained all day yet right when the game begins to pour.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Game over. USA wins 89-68

Very sloppy game for the US but they still beat the '07 Euro champs by 21.

Wade had 16 and 7 rebounds. He didnt look for his shot much in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace

Didnt rebound in the second half either apparently.

I missed most of the second half due to the storm. That was sucky.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

A slow and messy game, not near as fun as the others. A good challenge for the US team though I guess.

Wade had his moments but not spectacular like the other games.

Who say Kobe miss the finger roll? :biggrin:


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Yeah that 2nd half was boring...


----------



## Vivaldi

when is the next game?


----------



## sknydave

Tuesday at 8am against Australia


----------



## Wade County

Aussie Aussie Aussie!

Obviously im not expecting a win, but the Australian team has been playing well of late: beat China, lost to Argentina by 4 (we were leading by 19 until Bogut hurt his ankle)...this it should be a decent game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Is Bogut playing?


----------



## Wade County

Not entirely sure. Obviously itd help to have him in the lineup, but it depends on how bad the injury is. I heard it was only minor, so he may be right to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Through the 4 exhibition games, Wade is the leading scorer at 17.3ppg in 19mpg, and is also leading the team in 3pt fg%.

So a very good start for him. Hopefully he keeps this pace up when it starts to matter.

Looking forward to this final exhibition against Australia. Should be another good test for the US. Hopefully they clear up some of their offensive woes they had against Russia and keep the same defensive intensity they played with as well.


----------



## Wade County

If Wade doesnt average 36ppg this season we better trade him 

But srsly, Wade is on a tear right now. Hope he keeps it up throughout the Olympics (he can play well against Australia, as long as we win!)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

If your watching the game and follwing wade down the court and etc you can tell him and his guy he's going against want to go at it..


----------



## Wade2Bosh

44-29 US at the half

Slow 1st qtr for the US. Lebron and company picked it up in the 2nd qtr. Very good defense though in that 1st half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA wins 87-76

Australia was without Bogut.

Up and down game for the US. At times they looked good and had the lead up close to 15-20. Then at others, they couldnt score and defend as Australia cut the lead into single digits multiple times in the 2nd half. Credit Australia. They're a big and physical team and took it to the US at times.

Wade looked very good once again. He played a lot in the 2nd half as he was consistently getting into the lane and either getting layups or layups for teammates. He finished with a game high 22 points.

The US looked bored these last couple of games. We'll soon find out if that was the case or not on August 10th when our 1st Olympic game against China tips off.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Indeed they did look very bored, hopefully this doesn't carry over as a negative effect when it'll actually count


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade's averages through the 5 exhibition games

18ppg 72% 3rbs 2.4ast 1.8stl

Pretty good numbers off the bench. Hope he keeps this play up in the Olympics.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

From Hollinger's chat today



> Jason (Brooklyn): Wade appears to be back. Miami in the playoffs this year?
> 
> SportsNation John Hollinger: (3:30 PM ET ) Wade looks FANTASTIC, yes, he's been the U.S. team's best player in the tune-up games. If he plays like this, playoffs are a very realistic goal for the Heaters.


----------



## Wade County

Aussies did well without Bogut. US was expected to win, but this is a wake up call.


----------



## sknydave

Seems like the US team is getting worse as they continue to play. Their offense seems to have 1 or less passes per possession. And they still can't defend against good passing teams.


----------



## -33-

I have always wondered why we don't mix in some zone like teams are doing to us.

We have Jim Boehim on our bench, who's known for his effective 2-3 zone at Syracuse. I understand that a zone somewhat minimizes the advantage we have in our athleticism, but we are NOT a good defensive team when a team is patient in the 1/2 court. 

Just looking at the last game against the Aussies, how many fouls did Patty Mills draw by just simply attacking his man off the dribble? If we played an aggressive matchup 2-3 zone for maybe only a third of the game, I think we'd be tough to score on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I was wondering that too. We only played zone for a couple of possessions against Russia. Maybe we're holding it off until the real games start?


----------



## UD40

MB30 said:


> Aussies did well without Bogut. US was expected to win, but this is a wake up call.


I give you Aussies credit, you took US *and* Argentina to the brink, two teams whom will probably walk away with a top-3 finish.


----------



## Wade County

We dont quit, thats for sure. We may not have the talent that those teams have - but we are pretty hard at it. We could definantly cause an upset.


----------



## -33-

Wade2Matrix said:


> I was wondering that too. We only played zone for a couple of possessions against Russia. Maybe we're holding it off until the real games start?


The announcers keep hinting towards this idea too - that we're "holding things back" until the "real games start"...

Who really thinks Coach K is doing this?

Wouldn't you want this group of guys to practice this stuff against real competition in game situations? We just played 4-5 exhibition games with a certain style on both ends of the floor - do you think suddenly we're do a quick 180 and change up a bunch of things? That just doesn't make sense to me. I'll eat crow if Coach K is so confident that practice time is enough work to get these worked in, but I don't see it happening.


----------



## UD40

MB30 said:


> We dont quit, thats for sure. We may not have the talent that those teams have - but we are pretty hard at it. We could definantly cause an upset.


Yeah, I can see you guys being the Puerto Rico of 2008. What group are the Aussies in, A or B? Hopefully A, someone needs to soften up Manu & Co. for when we take them on for Gold


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*GROUP A*
Argentina
Australia
Croatia
Iran
Lithuania
Russia 

Top 4 advance. I doubt Iran is advancing so one other team wont. Argentina, if Manu is healthy, should advance. The other 4 teams are pretty evenly matched.


----------



## UD40

Wade2Matrix said:


> *GROUP A*
> Argentina
> Australia
> Croatia
> Iran
> Lithuania
> Russia
> 
> Top 4 advance. I doubt Iran is advancing so one other team wont. Argentina, if Manu is healthy, should advance. The other 4 teams are pretty evenly matched.


Manu, Hermann, Scola, Nocioni...Aregentina is a sure thing for A. Australia, Russia and Lithuania I think will advance, too. I haven't seen anything from Croatia yet, and last I saw, Iran's National team was getting beat by the Jazz Summer league squad.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

DQ for 3 said:


> The announcers keep hinting towards this idea too - that we're "holding things back" until the "real games start"...
> 
> Who really thinks Coach K is doing this?
> 
> Wouldn't you want this group of guys to practice this stuff against real competition in game situations? We just played 4-5 exhibition games with a certain style on both ends of the floor - do you think suddenly we're do a quick 180 and change up a bunch of things? That just doesn't make sense to me. I'll eat crow if Coach K is so confident that practice time is enough work to get these worked in, but I don't see it happening.


We'll find out soon enough if we were holding back some things. 

This game against the Aussies was our 4th game in 6 days, plus they had yesterday off so they havent had much practice time. That was evident in our half court offense these past two games. Way too much one on one.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dwyane Wade stronger than ever, just ask Tayshaun Prince*
> 
> BEIJING — Tayshaun Prince has never held back in his assessment of Dwyane Wade.
> 
> During the 2006 Eastern Conference finals, it was Prince who openly admitted he couldn’t defend the Heat’s explosive shooting guard, pleading publicly with his team to devise a new defensive plan.
> 
> Given how many battles Wade and Prince have had before and since those conference finals, Prince might be better qualified than anyone else on Team USA to assess the 2008 Wade.
> 
> “The way he’s playing right now is the way he was playing in ’06 against us and against Dallas,” the Pistons forward said after Team USA’s first practice in Beijing. “He’s obviously fearless going to the rim. He’s able to take body contact and finish. He’s looking great. He really has a hunger in him right now.”
> 
> Wade has more than hunger in him at the moment. Sure he’s determined to exorcise the ghosts of a 2007-08 season gone horribly wrong, and yes he wants to prove he can successfully exist without Shaquille O’Neal by his side. But it’s more than mere resolve that has Wade returning to his peak form.
> 
> It’s also his legs. His legs are as strong as they’ve ever been. Stronger even. That’s what his trainer, Tim Grover, told him before he left to train with Team USA. And it’s what he kept telling himself after he made explosive move after explosive move during the Olympic team’s five-game exhibition.
> 
> “There have been times that I’ve jumped this summer and it’s as high as I’ve ever been,” Wade said. “I haven’t even planned to do a lot of those things. The one lob windmill (dunk), I didn’t even plan to do it, it just happened in mid-air.”
> 
> Wade, who normally needs several games to find a rhythm on his jump shot, says the instant shooting success came from the days when he couldn’t run or jump and focused strictly on his stroke. The result has been 72 percent shooting from the field, including 5 of 7 from three-point range during Team USA’s exhibitions.
> 
> All of a sudden Wade, whose star had taken a significant fall since winning Finals MVP in 2006, has become the go-to player on the most talented team in the world.
> 
> If Prince says that about Wade, it must be true.
> 
> “What’s good for us is when we get the ball out, just to kick it up to him on the wing, because nobody can stop him from getting to where he wants to go in the paint,” Prince said. “I think he’s the best at that on this team, as far as just throwing it up to him and letting him play.”


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Go Prince. :clap:


----------



## Jace

> ''What's good for us is when we get the ball out, just to kick it up to him on the wing, because nobody can stop him from getting to where he wants to go in the paint,'' Prince said. ``I think he's the best at that on this team, as far as just throwing it up to him and letting him play.''


This part really thrills me. This is a team with LeBron and Kobe on it.


----------



## Diophantos

I'm just hoping that this year he makes people remember that he's very much on the Lebron/Kobe level when healthy.


----------



## IbizaXL

i saw the game last night vs Australia and i think some ppl are overreacting. Aussies hustled, no doubt. they really outworked USA in that 3rd qt. dudes were on fire and came close a few times to tie it. other then that, i really dont see what the fuss is about. some act like Aussies dominated USA all game. it wasnt the case.


----------



## IbizaXL

i will say this. if theres something we have to improve on is our half court play on both ends. the run N gun is not going to always work against the more talented teams. AUS clogged the lanes and forced USA to shoot (which was a horrible shooting). every opponent know the americans first instinct is to attack the basket; shoot later. Aussies were very disciplined in that department and gave us trouble. Team USA has its flaws, i hope our guys take our opponents serious and not let their guard down. i dont want to see that pick n roll assault Greece unleashed on us 2 years ago and we did nothing about it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The 1st basketball game of the Olympics just finished between Russia and Iran and Russia won 71-49.

Here's the rest of today's games.

Germany vs Angola is about to tip off
Spain vs Greece 
Lithuania vs Argentina 
Australia vs Croatia 
United States vs China 

The US game tips off at 10AM ET.

Spain-Greece should be a great game.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Matrix said:


> The 1st basketball game of the Olympics just finished between Russia and Iran and Russia won 71-49.
> 
> Here's the rest of today's games.
> 
> Germany vs Angola is about to tip off
> Spain vs Greece
> Lithuania vs Argentina
> Australia vs Croatia
> United States vs China
> 
> The US game tips off at 10AM ET.
> 
> Spain-Greece should be a great game.


thanx for the heads up. 10AM Live game, didnt know that.:clap2:


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Yup, and on NBC tomorrow.

Here's the rest of the US schedule


Aug. 10 10:15am ET.. US vs China

Aug. 12 8am ET.. US vs Angola

Aug. 14 8am ET.. US vs Greece

Aug. 16 10:15am ET.. US vs Spain

Aug. 18 8am ET.. US vs Germany

Its also posted on the 1st post of this thread.


----------



## sknydave

They played the NBA on NBC theme song!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fErMdMN-rGg


----------



## IbizaXL

^ yeah, i was a bit surprised.

blowout win over China, but i still want to see more ball movement in the half court. the jumpers are not consistent either.

next up is Angola. im not too worried about them. its Greece im looking at. I want USA to destroy them.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

101-70 USA

Too many open 3's for China and too many missed 3's for the US. Those two have got to improve against the better competition.

Wade was awesome offensively. He led the team in scoring once again with 19 on 7/7 from the field and 5/5 from the line. But he was one of the main culprits in allowing open 3's for China. He's doing exactly what he does with us. He's looking for blocks and steals so he leaves his man and goes to the ball, only to have the guy with the ball kick it out to the guy who Wade's supposed to be guarding, who has an open 3. He needs to stay with his man cause the better teams will knock that shot down every time.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Yea I was happy about the music man...Wade played well..Lebon was a beast out there very efficiant


----------



## Wade2Bosh

sknydave said:


> They played the NBA on NBC theme song!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fErMdMN-rGg


Yeah, that was great


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's Wade's new article



> *Wade, men's team soaking in Olympics*
> 
> By DWYANE WADE – 1 day ago
> 
> BEIJING (AP) — Hello, everyone. I'm back for my third episode of "Inside the Mind of Dwyane Wade." The last time I ended in Las Vegas, where we were preparing for our trip to Beijing. There were a few stops along the way, Macau and Shanghai.
> 
> We departed around 1 a.m. on Sunday on Cathay Pacific Airlines. It was a great plane that had seats that turned into beds. Well at least 12 of us got those seats! When we got to our seats we all received something to sleep in let's just say I felt like Chris Tucker in "Rush Hour." The flight took about 14 hours so I spent that time sleeping and catching up on DVDs.
> 
> We arrived in Macau at about 5 a.m., which by this point was Monday. The hotel that we stayed in was amazing, the Venetian Resort, probably one of the best hotels I've stayed in. It had so many amenities that you never had to leave the property, even the arena we played in was at the hotel. The guests at the hotel were very excited that we were staying there and we constantly got bombarded every where we went, especially walking with LeBron (James) and Kobe (Bryant). Now walking around by myself, maybe five people will rush me. With them, its more like 500! The fans chased us and we chased them just to have fun.
> 
> We did a lot of goofy things because we get real silly when we are all together. The first morning LeBron could not sleep so he woke everyone up at about 5:30 a.m. just to have breakfast at Cafe Deko. We weren't happy. By the end of the week we created a trend of having an early team breakfast which allowed us to continue to bond with each other.
> 
> By Saturday we were on an early flight to Shanghai. We were only there for four days. We played two games in four days, it was like an NBA season.
> 
> We were really tired, but we made it work. We beat Russia by 21 points — that's when everyone started saying that USA might be beatable. Just because we won by 21 and not 36. The next game we played Australia and we won by nine points but it felt like we lost. We know we didn't play well and everyone started saying that USA really is beatable. These types of games keep us humble and focused on what we need to do.
> 
> On Wednesday we headed to Beijing, a moment we have all waited for. The USA women's team took a two hour bus ride and met us in Shanghai so that we could arrive in Beijing together, which was great. Once we got to Beijing we were met by a ton of fans all chanting the same thing: Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!
> 
> We're staying at a hotel along with the woman's basketball team, staff and our families. But once we got settled, one of the first things we did as a team was visit the Olympic Village. We wanted to meet and talk to some of our US swimmers, including Michael Phelps and the boxers — pretty much everyone who represents our country. People are making a big deal about us not staying in the Olympic Village and its important for us to let our fellow athletes know that we support them and want to be part of the full experience with them. So we've already visited the village twice in three days and will continue to go and hang out with athletes from other sports.
> 
> Last night was the opening ceremony and it was amazing. This was my second opening ceremony and the feeling did not change — it's special taking that walk for your country. We had an opportunity to take a picture with George Bush, who was in attendance with his wife and father. He came to greet all of the US teams and took pictures with each team which was real cool. It was great to walk around and wave to the fans, especially those that were carrying USA banners. We had a great sense of pride last night.
> 
> Tomorrow we play China and it will be one of the most watched games because they are estimating that it will be over one billion viewers. The game features two of China's favorite teams and two of China's favorite players, Yao (Ming) and Yi (Jianlian). I think it's a great game to start with and will just add to the Olympic excitement.
> 
> I'll be back soon with an update from Beijing. Rest assured that we are focused and ready. We're taking it one day at a time — and one game at a time.


Link


----------



## myst

Wade2Matrix said:


> 101-70 USA
> 
> Too many open 3's for China and too many missed 3's for the US. Those two have got to improve against the better competition.
> 
> Wade was awesome offensively. He led the team in scoring once again with 19 on 7/7 from the field and 5/5 from the line. But he was one of the main culprits in allowing open 3's for China. He's doing exactly what he does with us. He's looking for blocks and steals so he leaves his man and goes to the ball, only to have the guy with the ball kick it out to the guy who Wade's supposed to be guarding, who has an open 3. He needs to stay with his man cause the better teams will knock that shot down every time.


Yeah, I was very upset about that. I noticed it 3-4 times.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

You know being with Nike helps Kobe and lebron out a ton with their fame in china.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA wins 97-76

US were up 30 before Coach K took out Wade and Lebron. The game got ugly there at the end.

Wade and Lebron led the way once again. Wade led the team in scoring with 19 on 6-8.

The competition picks up now as we got Greece up next on Thursday.


----------



## Jace

How about that baseline dunk by Wade? His dunks are getting better every game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Now we can expect to see better D and zone, with Spain and Greece coming up. Wade was once again very good! How about that swat from the LeBrunsta Jamesey. He spiked that junk...


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Dwyane Wade's taking over this game...my man


----------



## Wade2Bosh

92-69 USA

Defense was amazing throughout that game. Started a little slow on offense but once Wade and Bosh came off the bench, the US started taking over. Then Kobe and Lebron got in a rhythm and it was off from there.

Wade was great once again. 17pts 6stls 5asts 3rbs. The only place he struggled from was the free throw line, where he went 4-9.

Up next Spain, in what will most likely determine the 1st and 2nd place spots in the group.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Man I stayed up to watch this game and ****ing Channel 7 screwed me over.

They cut from live basketball action to show anything and everything, from swimming heats to replays of earlier events, from Australian women's hockey (the "hockeyroos"..) to Chinese pandas..
They'd miss a whole quarter at times, so after (falsely) advertising that they'd show the game tonight, they ended up showing probably 15 minutes of it..

Well, I basically got to see Wade pick up a couple steals and some Lebron highlights. USA runs through Greece though.


----------



## sknydave

If you have HD, you should watch the games on the Olympic HD basketball channel. If you just have basic cable you can watch the game on USA network. That's where they show the US games in their entirety.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's that awesome Wade to Kobe alley oop


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Gregg Doyel of cbssportsline.com issues a public apology to Dwyane Wade 


> *Somebody owes Dwyane Wade an apology*
> 
> And after watching Wade lead the United States past Greece this morning, that somebody is me.
> 
> Here's why. Last week, before the USA began its Olympic rampage, I called LeBron James and Kobe Bryant the best two players in the world. I said Chris Paul was third. As for Wade, I said he "might not be No. 4 (or) No. 5 in the world, but he's somewhere in the top 10." A reader blew me up for that, writing the following in Hate Mail:
> 
> 
> 
> _You can't be serious. Dwyane Wade might not be the fourth or fifth best player the world? Have you been watching these games? He looks like he did in 2006, when he played the best basketball since Jordan and had the best NBA Finals ever. I want to know what else you want to see from the guy._
> 
> 
> 
> I blew up the reader, named Brian. But in hindsight, he was right.
> 
> Brian -- you were right.
> 
> Dwyane Wade is all the way back to his 2006 NBA Finals form, and that Dwyane Wade truly is one of the five best players in the world, maybe even one of the top two or three players in the world. Maybe the best. Not sure about that, but he's a lot closer to No. 1 than No. 10.
> 
> What Wade did to Greece was mesmerizing. The game was close until early in the second quarter when Wade took over at both ends of the court, deflecting passes and stripping dribblers and triggering fastbreaks and in the best basketball moment of these Olympics, doing nearly all of it at the same time -- knocking the ball away from Greece, tracking it down near the side boundary, jumping into the air to save it and then spotting Bryant streaking to the rim. As he flew out of bounds, Wade whipped the ball 35 feet to the rim for an easy dunk finish for Bryant.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> My apologies, Dwyane Wade. And Brian. Wade has been the best player on the best international team since the 1996 U.S. Dream Team. Of course he's one of the best four or five players in the world.
Click to expand...

Link

One of many to come, i'm sure


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Doug Gottlieb needs to come out with one too. Look at what he said before team USA began training camp.



Dwyane Wade said:


> Oh yeah thanks for remiding me w2m...I was listening to the espn podcast the dish and Doug Goutleib was on there and said he didn't think 2 players really belonged on this team, Kidd and Wade. He said Kidd can't even play in the NBA anymore. *And said that he doesnt know why Wade is on the team bc he can't shoot, and he said to mark it down that Wade will be highly ineffective in the olmpics. He said he also thinks Wade will barley play bc he doesnt fit and said he thinks they'll say he's not playing a lot bc he's "injured"*


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## -33-

Wade can't play like that for 82+ games, but wow...if he played that hard on defense in Miami, we'd be pretty damn good!

I've always said that having a PG next to Wade isn't that important, but when you watch him around Paul/Deron, it makes you wonder how easy that could make it for him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Wade's new video blog
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/YY4oOIkdTfk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/YY4oOIkdTfk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade County

Cant wait to see the haters eat their words...awesome...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

DQ for 3 said:


> I've always said that having a PG next to Wade isn't that important, but when you watch him around Paul/Deron, it makes you wonder how easy that could make it for him.


Yeah, it kind of dispels the notion that Wade needs the ball in his hands most of the time to be successful.

Watching these exhibition and Olympic games is showing just how many easy baskets Wade could get if he had a capable PG to do some play making for him, instead of needing Wade to dong all the play making himself.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

yea SD's right that we'd be good if wade did do that, but it's somthing that's hard to do for 82 games, physically and mentally. That's one thing I give big ups too Kobe. I'd really like too see Wade step his game up this year on D, I think he will to a degree too. That will really take his game to another level. I hope Beasley can play on the USA team in the future so they can try to convince him on the Defense concept. How much better is Wade with CP3, man...


----------



## Wade2Bosh

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tOaql1-Uep8&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tOaql1-Uep8&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## IbizaXL

and to think the Olympics was a way to help him tune up and shake out any rust for next season.:yay:


----------



## NewAgeBaller

> *Kobe*: "I think shutting it down for the rest of the season was the best decision that he's made, cause now you see the results of him being a hundred per cent".


Lol, go team! Atleast that joke of a season got us Mike Beasley and a healthy Dwyane Wade..

And its cool that all these guys (namely Lebron + Kobe) compliment Wade so often and stuff. I mean we knew Lebron and Wade were real close, but Kobes also a classy guy too in that regard.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

For anyone whos been missing Team USA play -


*Team USA Top 10 Plays*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/CAby2dP3ugM&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/CAby2dP3ugM&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


*Dwyane Wade is Officially Back*

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/kOV1TkvmG0s&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/kOV1TkvmG0s&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA beats Spain 119-82

What an *** whooping. This game was over after 1 quarter. The defense was once again unbelievable, holding Spain to 39% shooting and 6/28 from 3. Meanwhile, the US finally started hitting their 3's and went 12/25 from beyond the arc. Lebron, Wade and Kidd led the way today. They each had great all around performances. But everyone pretty much played well.

So we win the group but I dont know if thats a good thing since we're gonna be in the same bracket as Argentina. Then again, the way this team is playing right now, no one should stand a chance.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

They Can't Stop Us..


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

If we play like we played today, I'm not sure anyone short of the original Dream Team can beat us. We've forced over 50 turnovers in the last two games combined against two of the supposedly best ballhandling teams in the tournament. And we've finally broken out with our 3-point shooting with a 12-25 today. 

We're playing incredible defense, unselfish offense, we're not forcing shots anymore and our depth is absolutely destroying teams right now. It seemed like half the team was in foul trouble today and it didn't matter, we just kept extending the lead every time someone had to leave with fouls. Kobe goes out? Fine, bring in Wade. Howard has fouls? Okay, bring in Bosh. It doesn't matter. 

This team is a force right now. Hopefully, we can maintain that intensity and focus in the medal round. We can't let our guard down and get overconfident. We can still be beaten if we let up.


----------



## UD40

Spain is one of the best teams, and we ran them off the court. This win speaks volumes.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Dwyane Wade Dunk vs Spain*


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/APtNm7h-DEE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/APtNm7h-DEE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jace

Might be my favorite dunk so far.


----------



## Wade County

Awesome slam. Its up there, but the windmill in the Canada exhibition is probably still my favourite - that was an 'Im Baaaaack' dunk.

All these new ones are just showing us what weve been missing the past year.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA beats Germany 106-57

The game was never close. Good to see USA not play down to the competition today and pull away from early on.

Wade and Lebron had some sick, sick dunks.

Next up is Australia in the quarterfinals on Wednesday at 8:00am ET. I'm sure this team remembers that game against them a week and a half ago so they should be ready to go.


----------



## UD40

This isn't fair.


----------



## Jace

Wade had a Bron-like dunk in traffic on the break. He's really improving every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

D-Wade article about how he's played so far in the Olympics


> *Coming Off the Bench, Wade Is the Force Behind Team USA’s Dominance*
> 
> BEIJING — During high school, Dwyane Wade’s star flickered so dimly that he was not even a full-time starter for his summer basketball team. In college at Marquette, he sat out a year for academic reasons before taking the court. After being chosen No. 5 in the 2003 N.B.A. draft, Wade began his career in the shadows of an incandescent rookie class that included LeBron James, Carmelo Anthony and Chris Bosh.
> 
> Dwyane Wade leads Team USA in scoring with 16.2 points a game. He is shooting 72.1 percent from the field in this Olympics.
> 
> For a player who is often overlooked, the latest chapter in Wade’s story is a fitting one. After ascending to the pantheon of N.B.A. megastars by leading the Miami Heat to a championship in 2006, two serious injuries handcuffed his game and hindered his production.
> 
> Two years after being on the top of the basketball world, Wade found himself in a familiar situation.
> 
> “It’s been my life story,” Wade said. “I don’t mind. I don’t mind at all. Sometimes you get frustrated with it. At the end of the day, I enjoy the underdog kind of view.”
> 
> With a dominant performance in these Olympics, Wade has proved he is playing at a world-class level, one fast-break dunk, picked pocket and dazzling assist at a time.





> Wade has been a human can of energy drink for Team USA, having been on the floor in the second quarter of games when the United States’ leads typically climb from sizable to insurmountable.
> 
> “He’s a unique player; there’s no one like him,” United States Coach Mike Krzyzewski said. “He’s worked so hard to get to this level for his country and for his team. I’m very proud of him.”





> Wade said that early in his career, he never worked specifically to build strength, relying only on his natural athleticism. But now that he is 26 and has logged nearly 12,000 N.B.A. minutes playing at breakneck speed, Wade clearly realizes that his body is not as durable.
> 
> He referenced how Michael Jordan’s work with Grover helped him be so durable long into his career.
> 
> He said his legs had gone from being the weakest part of his body to being the strongest.
> 
> “You reach a point in your career, you’re not young anymore and you’re not going to bounce back of an injury the way you did when you were 21,” Wade said. “You get smarter and you make that investment.”


Link


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA beat Australia 116-85

Close for the 1st half then a straight beatdown in the 2nd. Kobe was on fire to start the 2nd and he and Melo hit 3's to extend the lead to over 20. Kobe finished with 25. Lebron was Lebron.

Wade went 3-8 but had a nice all around game with 8 pts 8rbs 3 asts.

Up next is Argentina on Friday at 10:15am ET. They beat Greece in an awesome game.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I think this game vs Argentina will be it, as in the toughest match up. They are a really good team, and have 5 nba players, so its not like they'll be scared to play us. This one will be good, cant wait for this one


----------



## Jace

Another Good Wade Article



> “You need things to push you, and I found them,” Wade said. “Listen, I won a championship. I’ve been a Finals MVP. I’ve had All-Star games. I’m on every commercial you see. My life is good. But you have to keep going, and keep going. There are always guys that are going to push me. LeBron and Kobe are two of the best talents this game has ever seen. If you want your name to be right there with them, you’ve got to continue working hard.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Jace said:


> Another Good Wade Article


Awesome quote. I remember some earlier in the year reading blogs and talk by local sports radio hosts questioning whether Wade was putting his off court stuff before the on court stuff so its good to see that he's back to focusing on mostly basketball.


----------



## Wade County

Poor Australia 

The US team is a bit unecessarily arrogant at times, what with Kobe shaking his head after the drive and 1 - Lebron screaming after a layup and 1...its kinda grating.

I still hope they bring home the gold though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

I'm sure they would've acted like they've been there, done that before had the Australian team remembered that they were playing basketball and not Australian rules football


----------



## Wade County

Like when?

Aussies are one of the only teams who wont back down to the bravado the US team shows every game. I mean we foul Anthony, and about 4 guys come over and get in our face...it was a regulation foul when a guy is that close to the hoop, i mean come on!

If we were playing Aussie Rules football, we'd have just knocked out Lebron, Kobe and Melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

The Aussies definitely play tough as hell. Not a lot of and1's for the US today and that's cause they'll take your *** to the ground before letting you get that opportunity for one.

btw, i'm not saying its wrong or bad to play like this.


----------



## UD40

MB30 said:


> Poor Australia
> 
> The US team is a bit unecessarily arrogant at times, what with Kobe shaking his head after the drive and 1 - Lebron screaming after a layup and 1...its kinda grating.
> 
> I still hope they bring home the gold though.


They were showing emotion. I mean, at the point the all-mighty Team USA was being contended by the Aussies, so when they finally started getting the momentum of the game, the emotions began flowing.

And it seemed like the Aussies were ready to throw down when they get in D. Wade and Melo's face, but I doubt they would try it with Boozer or Dwight. I give US credit for not biting on those possible fight starting moments, cause we all know for sure that the 2000 team would've started a riot.

I saw the second, third, and some of the fourth. With the way the Aussies played in the first half, it seemed like they could be a team that could place. The second half they got lazy and their bigs weren't expecting Bron driving the lane, because in the first half the periminter defense by the Aussies was smothering. USA exploited that by getting the bigger, faster LeBron to drive and catch the bigs sleeping.


----------



## Wade County

Emotion is fine, arrogance and bravado is another thing. They know theyre better than the Australian team, everyone does - do they really need to disrespect teams so much to prove theyre better?

Im happy that the US team is playing well, they deserve it - I just wish theyd be better sports.

Alls fair in love and war i guess. Ah well, my rant is over. Perhaps im just bitter.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

MB30 said:


> Like when?
> 
> Aussies are one of the only teams who wont back down to the bravado the US team shows every game. I mean we foul Anthony, and about 4 guys come over and get in our face...it was a regulation foul when a guy is that close to the hoop, i mean come on!
> 
> If we were playing Aussie Rules football, we'd have just knocked out Lebron, Kobe and Melo.


I didn't mind so much the other plays, but I thought that was a pretty dumb reaction from the US team (in particular, Lebron or whoever pushed the Aussie player). I'm a fairly clean defender and I've made that mistake many times when trying to block a shot or foul a guy - it was nothing to get hard over. Hard foul yea, but not all that excessive or uncommon in a competitive, physical game (which imo is a good thing).

Anyway good game by the US. As for the Boomers, how do you expect to win a game when you give up that many rebounds!! :azdaja:

Good first half though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Sorry MB, but I love it when the US talk and get angry and somthing fisty goes down. I love it b/c i know the US team can back it up. I have soo much fun watching this team, when i watch i can root for Kobe, the LeBrunsta, and all the othres. And I love when other teams try to get phsyical with us, I really want to see them try and get physical with teh LeBrunsta James..But do note, if i were in teh shoes of somone whos rooting for the opposing team of the U.S. i can see your frustration. But also note that Nielson or what ever was defintly trying to pick a fight, so i dont mind it at all the way the US retorted.


----------



## Wade County

When there's cause for it, sure - no problem. 

They know they can back it up with their play - that why I have a problem with them trying to act tough, they really dont need to. Especially after that foul on Melo, and Boozer's rip to the ground. It was mainly just the arrogance after the scores that irked me.

Neilson is a chop anyway, I hate him. Jawai shouldve been our starting PF next to Bogut.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> With a cheer squad in the stands led by Opals captain Lauren Jackson - who promised she would run "five times nude around the Athletes' Village" if Australia won


I'd almost trade the gold medal the US look like they're gonna win just to have seen this :laugh:

The Melo thing is just protecting a teammate after a hard foul. The Australian players did the same after Wade fouled one of their teammates on a 3 pt attempt.


----------



## Wade County

I thought us retaliating to the Wade foul was dumb as well, so yeah - fair play.


----------



## IbizaXL

Wade2Matrix said:


> The Melo thing is just protecting a teammate after a hard foul. The Australian players did the same after Wade fouled one of their teammates on a 3 pt attempt.


yeah, it was that Nielsen guy. dude is rugged though. I LOL when i read his lips talking to Wade. He called him a word that rhymes with "witch". :lol:

MB30, when you're top-dog, you have a right to be arrogant.:biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL

on a serious note...

Yes there are times USA act out too much during the game. I guess its because we haven't accomplished anything for the last 8 years in international competition(2000 Sydney).That aura of invincibility was gone in a matter of years and that loss against Greece in Athens was rock bottom (I haven't forgotten how Greece celebrated after they won). USA quickly had the stigma of playing selfish basketball--without a care in the world. We were ridiculed for fielding a random, incompetent, lazy team against other nations who had developed theirs nicely. USA was told their American brand of basketball was obsolete in the world stage. too much one-on-one, its all about "me me me", spoiled rich and ignorant "yanks". So with that being said.....HOW YOU LIKE US NOW?!:biggrin:

I'm not sure if some of you have seen the videos of how this "new" USA team came about in nike.com. man, you can tell these guys are taking it personal. watching them practice and work out--they're not taking this lightly, especially Wade, Lebron and Melo. They're the longest standing members since 2004. They've been through the crushing losses. Its like the saying goes, what doesnt kill you--makes you stronger. and this USA team have bonded as a result.

In one of the videos, before flying to China, Kobe and Lebron are being interviewed, and Kobe mentions how ppl on the street see him and almost everyone said "Bring it back!! Bring back the Gold!!". These guys are on a mission and have devoted themselves to an idea--to one goal. Its either gold or nothing. I don't see anyone stopping them as long as they don't forget what they represent and what they're fighting for.

I'm glad they're showing passion out there. So i don't mind if they over do it at times.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

USA beats Argentina 101-81

What a weird game. The US goes up a lot and is playing great D, then Manu gets hurt and the US seemed to lose focus for the rest of the half and got outscored 29-19 in the 2nd qtr. The US fell in love with the 3 in that 1st half, taking 20 of them. We got back on track in the 2nd half. Even with the offensive struggles this team still scored over 100 points.

Wade picked up 2 quick fouls and didnt play much in the 1st half. Its too bad too because we were shooting way too many 3's and if Wade was out there you know that he would have attacked that zone like he did in the 2nd half. He ended up only playing 15 minutes and scored 12pts and had 4 rebounds, all on the offensive end.

Up next is the Gold medal game against Spain.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Team USA should run through Spain, but who knows.. I'm looking forward to Wade or Kobe dunking on Pau, I really don't like that guy.


----------



## -33-

Wade is killin it tonight...great on both ends so far


----------



## myst

Team USA better be kissing Wade's ***.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Yea it seems people are mainly gona be talking about Kobe Bryant after his amazing 4th, but Wade really dominated that first half of the game, whether it was the three ball, the and1 or his many steals leading to dunks.

Wade is back. And with extra attitude.


----------



## Adam

It's crazy to think that if Wade didn't convince Colangelo then he might have been left off this team. In fact, a lot of people felt that he didn't deserve to be on this team so that makes what Colangelo did even more important. He very easily might have left Wade off and I think that would have cost USA the gold.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

That was just an awesome game. Big shot after big shot after big shot. 

Wade carried USA in the 1st half after Kobe and Lebron got in foul trouble. He was just automatic from everywhere. Paul was very good in that 1st half too. Tayshaun Prince as well. 

Lebron had his most quiet game because of that foul trouble but still played very well. He just couldnt be as aggressive as i'm sure he wanted to be because of the foul trouble.

Kobe was the man down the stretch. We just gave the ball to him in the 4th and let him do his thing. Wade also had a huge 3 down the stretch as well.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Oh yeah, and the Blazers are gonna be so much fun to watch next year. Rudy Fernandez is just awesome. They were very good last year and now add Greg Oden and Fernandez to that lineup


----------



## Plastic Man

He was spectacular (not just this game, but virtually the entire Olympics + the warmup tournament). I really can't Wade to see him on the top of his game next season. I'm pretty sure I'll be watching a lot more Miami games than this year, especially because the timezone in Miami is a bit more friendly for us Europeans than the one in LA .

Here's hoping he stays healthy for the next... 15 years? 

cheers


----------



## NewAgeBaller

:cheers:


----------



## sknydave

The other players should send Wade and Kobe thank you gifts


----------



## UD40

After watching this team, I think I want to say: Wade > Kobe.

Dwyane might take over the #1 spot in the NBA if he keeps it up.

U-S-A!!!!


----------



## Smithian

Wow, I can't believe this group is done. The journey of watching almost every damn game from 2006 until now is over.

Atleast the 2012 group with hopefully some of these guys along with Derrick Rose, Jerryd Bayless, Michael Beasley, Greg Oden, etc, etc. I don't see all these guys doing it again, but hopefully atleast one of the big three(Wade, LeBron, Melo) play.


----------



## IbizaXL

They brought it back fellas'. The gold medal is ours again!:clap:
its too bad we wont be seeing this team again. The good thing is that there wont be random teams thrown out there. this USA team just set the bar alot higher. only players willing to play team-ball can have the honor of wearing the USA jersey.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

I've enjoyed this whole journey very much. Its been a great ride. Yes Wade has played great, but I don tlike all this team USA owes kobe and Wade this and that talk, this team was built so that when ones not going somone will pick up, and thats exactly what happend, it just happend to be that Wade and Kobe did great tonight. Listen, I'm glad Wade did great in the gold medal game, but I'm just saying on nights where Wade wasn't nessicarly on, others picked it up, thats how this team was built.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians

Wade and Kobe were manly this morning. Wade carried us in the first half when we had foul trouble, then Kobe turned it on in the 4th when they cut it to two, then Wade put the final nail in on that 3-pointer. 

That was such an incredible game to watch. Spain couldn't possibly play any better and our guys rose to the occasion. Everyone wondered how we'd do when we were seriously challenged and that was quite an answer. 

I just hope most of the guys are back for London. You'd think for sure that Paul, Deron and Howard would be back and I think there's a very good chance Wade, LeBron, Melo and Bosh are back too. Kobe I'm not sure. He'll be 34 in 2012, so he might not want to do it again.


----------



## -33-

It obviously puts some wear on these guys by playing these games, but I think this boosts the confidence of all the players coming into camp.

I'm especially excited for Wade going into next year. He showed he can get back to that elite level he was at prior to his injuries. Bosh made a big statement about his game (both ends of the floor). And Coach K validated himself as one of the best coaches in any sport, by installing a new mentality for this group of Team USA ballers.


----------



## sknydave

Dwyane Wade said:


> I've enjoyed this whole journey very much. Its been a great ride. Yes Wade has played great, but I don tlike all this team USA owes kobe and Wade this and that talk, this team was built so that when ones not going somone will pick up, and thats exactly what happend, it just happend to be that Wade and Kobe did great tonight. Listen, I'm glad Wade did great in the gold medal game, but I'm just saying on nights where Wade wasn't nessicarly on, others picked it up, thats how this team was built.


I can only think of one game where Wade was not "on." And there's nothing wrong with saying Kobe and Wade are owed plenty of praise, because they carried the team when the team needed it most.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

> *Dwyane Wade's Diary: Gold medal back with rightful owners*
> By Dwyane Wade, THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> 
> BEIJING - Welcome to the final edition of Inside the Mind of Dwyane Wade. What can I say, we came to Beijing and showed that we're the best in the world at the game that was invented in America. And I'm going to enjoy this.
> 
> The last Olympics left a bad taste in my mouth. But I got my gold on, my new friend. It's going to be with me for a while. So anybody who sees me is going to see the gold. I've got to get security for it.
> 
> This gold medal is back with its rightful owners.
> 
> Every game was good for us. We dominated these Olympics. But it wasn't easy. I know sometimes we made it look easy, but it wasn't.
> 
> Spain pushed us to the limit, they're a great team. But at the end of the day, we had more weapons. We were the better team. We made the plays we had to make to win.
> 
> But it was a long road back, for me personally and for the United States. So we're enjoying it.
> 
> After celebrating on the court, we continued in the locker room. That was special because we were able to share the moment of being Olympic champs by ourselves. But then we got on the bus, and there were 15 bottles of champagne waiting on us. We were shaking it up and spraying it around.
> 
> Right now it's about 8:30 at night, about four hours after the gold medal game ended. I took a break from celebrating to talk to you guys, but I'm going to get back to that right now.
> 
> I hope you enjoyed following our Olympic journey through my eyes, getting a taste of what it takes to be Olympian. But I've got my NBA ring, I've got my finals MVP and now I'm coming home with a gold medal.


Link


----------



## Dwyane Wade

sknydave said:


> I can only think of one game where Wade was not "on." And there's nothing wrong with saying Kobe and Wade are owed plenty of praise, because they carried the team when the team needed it most.


All i'm saying is i'm not buying all this that the rest of the team owes this and that to Wade and or kobe, again this team was built for this, when somone wasnt on, they expected somone else to setp up. Its one ting to say they're owed priase, but its another to say


> The other players should send Wade and Kobe thank you gifts


 Not that thats a bad way to say it, but it was a team effort, everyone did their part. Tayshaun did what he had to do, even when he wasnt in he was helping the coaching staff. PLus, isnt their gold medals enough of a thank you gift :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County

I think the positives of this Olympic campaign for Wade have far outweighed the negatives. He has his confidence and belief back. 

He played less than 20 minutes a game...the wear and tear wont last (i hope).

In a game which featured the 2 top basketball teams with the top players from each...Wade shone brightest.


----------



## Jace

I was always happy Wade was doing this. He needed a confidence boost and real-game conditioning.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Jace said:


> I was always happy Wade was doing this. He needed a confidence boost and real-game conditioning.


Agreed, this has been great for him. A very pleasant surprise.


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Ya I don't think any of us expected this. The weirdest thing is Doug Collins says that even in his first practice in vegas he didn't look to good, so that means some kind of resurgence happened between then and that first game.


----------



## IbizaXL

Any of you guys seen "Road to Redemption"? its a nice documentary on how USA came together to achieve Gold in China.

Episode 1:

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Episode 2:

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Episode 3:

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Episode 4:

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4

Episode 5:

Part 1

Part 2

Part 3

Part 4


----------



## Dwyane Wade

Its also on NBA.com if you wana watch the full episode at once...Btw on nba.com's poll Wade was voted for MVP of the USA team..(it's nothing offical, just a poll so he doesn't get anything for it)


----------



## Dwyane Wade

How many times did you see Wade pick off a pass or pick the pocket of the ball handler? One thing is, the reason these guys can't play as good D in the NBA as they do in the olympics is they'd be in foul trouble every game since in the NBA everytimr you pretty much get a steal they'll blow the wistle, or if you touch the guy even a little bit on your on ball D, they blow the wistle. It's ridiculous, and Id rather just let the guys play, I'm not a fan of these hand check rules at all


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Dwyane Wade - Team USA Mix
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/1vYtcy6bUPc&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/1vYtcy6bUPc&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Here's Wade's PC recapping the Olympics from when he landed in Miami a couple of days ago

http://cbs4.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## UD40

yeah, I caught some of Road To Redepmtion today on NBA TV and Kobe and Bron were talking about just getting gold. And damn, I honestly think they would've cried if the US didn't get it. The look in their eyes was a level of determination I haven't seen in an NBA players eye's in a long time. Also, in one of the practice clips, I noticed Spo sitting in the stands watching them play. Still good to see D. Wade, Melo and Bron being best friends, and it really seemed that LeBron was the funniest of the group.

*Bron walking around Team USA practice talking to anybody in ear shot*

"I talked to a dude from Croatia...he said if Dwight Howard drives the lane he's punchin' him in his jaw. And a dude from Turkey was tellin me 'If Wade tries to pull some of that Flash stuff, I'm throwin him to the ground!'"

*Bron sitting at the scorers table during a practice that he sat out of*

"Damn...ya'll really need me to win..."

*Bron tucking his warm up in really tight in front of the team and coaches*

"This is my Kobe Bryant immitation....*pretends to dribble* Clear out! ISO! *waves "teamates" off....pretends to do a jump shot*"


----------



## Wade2Bosh

Check out this Team USA video. It is ****ing awesome!

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LDFySvAGEo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3LDFySvAGEo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Jace

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/cDGsQkl_OIE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/cDGsQkl_OIE&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x3a3a3a&color2=0x999999" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Ridiculously good Team America '08 Wade mix.


----------

